
Bacon over Lettuce - prtkgpt
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2015/12/151214130727.htm
======
matthew_e
The referenced report normalizes all values by calories. A cup of lettuce has
5 calories. A comparable volume of meat has over 300. The report also lumps
together very different food items. A cup of corn has more than 600 calories,
but all vegetables are confined to a single bin in the figures for energy use,
blue water footprint, and GHC emissions. Lots of the conclusions from this
site seem pretty misleading.

~~~
prtkgpt
Agreed. This report could've been a little less confusing.

------
druddha
The report lives behind a paywall. It's difficult to provide analysis without
seeing the methodology. I'm skeptical.

